
New Design and Criteria for Channel Verification on YouTube - Nition
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/14793658
======
mindcrime
In other words "If you're not a celebrity of a mega-corp, we don't give a fuck
about you." _sigh_

I mean, sure, it's their right to run their site however they want, but this
is still very frustrating to anybody who views (viewed?) the Internet as
something of an equalizer, a place where the "little guy" could compete on a
playing that, if not exactly _level_ , was at least not totally lopsided. I
guess, in the end, there really is no way for a publicly traded company to
avoid becoming evil, or at least avoid behaviors that closely approximate
evil.

------
Nition
Usually these announcements put a shiny positive PR spin on a negative change,
but it doesn't seem like they could even really find a positive spin for this
one.

Sounds like YouTube has decided that with the huge size of the site now, it's
too much work to verify every account above 100k subs, so from now on they'll
just be doing it when they personally see one that they think needs it.

I see some English channels already complaining about this change, but I can
imagine it'll be even worse for large foreign channels.

